# Dove egg development question...



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok it is day 16 for my dove egg.. so far I see nothing going on to show hatching... I candled the egg and it looks like there is a tiny baby in there but only about 1/2 the egg. The other 1/2 looks like an air pocket. I think I see veins and all but I dunno. I can't find a fully developed egg candling pic to compare. What do you all think?


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'd relax and let them sit on the egg for another few days at least. Sometimes they don't incubate seriously, immediately after laying, so you calculations could be off. Sometimes eggs die before they hatch too. In any case, give it more time. They will give up on the egg eventually, if it is not going to hatch.


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

That is what I figured but wanted to double check... the suspense is killing me. lol


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Like I said to you in another post, don't worry too much about getting your doves to breed successfully - because they will figure it out - getting them to STOP breeding may be your real challenge !!!


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Very true. loo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not be handeling the egg at this late point.. either it is going to hatch or it is not.. taking it out to candle it does not help. sometimes I do candle but usually just to see if a pair or male is fertile before tossing the eggs and replacing with fake ones... if I want a hatching.. just let them bee and wait.. just for your info here is an egg that is candled close to hatching and what it should look like. (chicken)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/82123_lankenvelder1.jpg


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, so maybe it will hatch then... it looked very similar to that one. Thanks.
I guess I will have to wait and see...


----------

